# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  What can i do with egg whites?

## Bevsta123

Iv recently been purchasing Golden Eggs: Cutting Edge. Its basically just egg whites with added protein i think every 213g of whites is like 35g protein. So i was thinking anyone know some good recipes or things i could make out if it cause personally egg whites are just so dull haha. Thanks guys

----------


## slfmade

I just scramble them with assorted veggies and some salt, pepper, and red pepper flakes. It's pretty tasty if you ask me.

----------


## Bevsta123

yeah im going to the shops tomoro ill try it with 1/3 of my batch see what happens, im open to most ideas really  :Smilie:

----------


## Gym_

Pavalova ... mmmmmmm

----------


## Bevsta123

not with these types haha

----------


## dooie

> Iv recently been purchasing Golden Eggs: Cutting Edge. Its basically just egg whites with added protein i think every 213g of whites is like 35g protein. So i was thinking anyone know some good recipes or things i could make out if it cause personally egg whites are just so dull haha. Thanks guys


Make a shake for breaks, only reason I buy these, they taste like shit if scrambled ImO!

Try, 3/4cup of oats (uncooked)
1 cup of egg whites
Scoop of protein powder
Water,
Some honey or vanilla essence 
And u can add blueberries or any type of fruit if you like, but if I add fruit I dont put any honey in it!

----------


## vBRAH

They don't add protein bro the protein is in the egg whites, they're just pasteurized  :Smilie:  Good stuff though, only problem is the cost. If you are in Australia (assuming you are) your better off calling up an egg company and asking to by egg white albumen liquid like Pace Farms, I get a 10kg (10L) bladder in a box for about $35, only down side is having to rebottle the stuff. I have shakes with egg whites and whey mixed together, same consistency as with milk. Other options are egg white omelets, stir frys and meringue etc.

----------


## dooie

> They don't add protein bro the protein is in the egg whites, they're just pasteurized  Good stuff though, only problem is the cost. If you are in Australia (assuming you are) your better off calling up an egg company and asking to by egg white albumen liquid like Pace Farms, I get a 10kg (10L) bladder in a box for about $35, only down side is having to rebottle the stuff. I have shakes with egg whites and whey mixed together, same consistency as with milk. Other options are egg white omelets, stir frys and meringue etc.


Wtf? I've wasted hundreds of dollars on tho golden eggs!! Bro could u PM me the pace farms website, email or phone no.
Where in aus are you from?

----------


## vBRAH

PM'd  :Cool:  Just need to remember to ask for the chilled one not the frozen, it isn't easy to thaw out 10kg of egg whites and can be wasteful lulz :P

----------


## auslifta

To OP-just drink them with a scoop of protein and bit of water.

vBRAH-Are they pasteurized the ones from pace farms? I get the golden egg cutting edge ones for $5, lasts me about a week for $20. I think its pretty cheap, and very easy. It's only a $1.50/litre difference.

----------


## vBRAH

Yeah they are, where do you get them for $5? Guess it depends how often your taking in egg whites. I can only find them in packets for ~$6.50

----------


## auslifta

Same place I get $3 BBQ chickens  :Smilie:  Woolworths-just gotta know the right people I guess. Saw the pace farm site. Might have to stock up on the veleda tupaware

----------


## vBRAH

$7.24 for Coles, I saw them for $6.60 at Woolies yesterday

----------


## auslifta

> $7.24 for Coles, I saw them for $6.60 at Woolies yesterday


I bet you saw the chickens for $11 too  :Wink:  I don't pay RRP, I know two girls that works for woolies and they get me stuff cheap oats, egg whites, chickens veggies etc......

----------


## Gym_

Pavlova

----------


## cessnockman

i use to blend half a carton of eggs with milo and ice cream in the off season until i read in george farahs column eggs are digested a lot better cooked and raw eggs can make you really sick. can you still get sick using these egg white products raw? iv seen them at woolies but havent bought any for that reason

----------


## akali

I just scramble mine and use different flavours of Mrs. Dash. ( its a healthy spice combo ), and i havent got sick of them yet. Sometimes ill throw in a tiny bit of hot sauce for kick. But i love eggs !!

----------


## cessnockman

i abused eggs as a protein scource when i got started now i cant stand the taste and texture of cooked eggs

----------


## GORILLAslap

cook with hamburger meat onions jalapenos and squeeze a lime on it

----------


## KinrossMuscle

Hi All,

This may be of interest there is a new Aussie product which is 5kg of pure frozen egg whites, no additives. It comes directly from an egg farm.

Google: Kinross Muscle

----------

